# who has the cutes fish send a pic of your fish and who ever has the best wins



## and989 (Feb 29, 2012)

lets see contest march 2nd throgh march 20th


----------



## and989 (Feb 29, 2012)

ok this is where it suposed to be sorry


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I run this contest every month. See the POTM section of the forums.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm speaking of that... Are we having another POTM anytime soon?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Actually he is asking for the cutest fish, for photo of the month most people send in pictures only if they feel they are good enough to be in the contest. This is different.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Of course it means if he wants someone to win a prize, he has to be the one to send it in.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Editing, since now that posts are deleted this made no sense. :lol:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Zzzziiiiiinng!!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, completely lost here... lol


----------

